
FBI Says It Can't Find Hackers That Don't Smoke Pot - stickfigure
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-fbi-cant-find-hackers-that-dont-smoke-pot
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10918919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10918919)
7+ comments

